
Spoken Binary (and Hexadecimal) - hsribei
http://ref.castedo.com/binspeak/index.html
======
hsribei
I found this after coming up with my own #spokenDSL for binary at
[https://github.com/ttobbec/rubble](https://github.com/ttobbec/rubble) (pt-
BR).

I found mental math became a lot easier after practicing it a little bit.

Might be a good way to teach kids binary. Tell them nothing about bases,
conversions, or anything, just give them decimal numbers with a different
name, wait for the phonetic patterns to take hold, then show them what's
behind it.

Urbit's Hoon also takes the approach of coming up with phonetics for ASCII
symbols, which I find great.
[https://github.com/cgyarvin/urbit/blob/master/doc/book/3-syn...](https://github.com/cgyarvin/urbit/blob/master/doc/book/3-syntax.markdown)

